# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Leyendas de los embalses

## jasg555

He venido leyendo en casi todos los embalses la leyenda de la famosa grieta, una leyenda como hay otras  cuantas.
Se me ocurre que podemos enumerarlas, algunas serán comunes y otras particulares.

Por ejemplo:

*LA GRIETA* :EEK!: 
 Fallo en la estructura de todos los embalses, debido al cual dicho embalse no se llena por encima de una determinada cota porque la presa se vendrá abajo de una manera brutal arrasando toda la vega. A ésta leyenda se suma la maldad y el ocultismo de los malvados ingenieros y demás personal de esos embalses que no comunican la grieta excepto al afortunado vecinodelprimodelcuñaodelacriadaqueunavezseligóene  lparque. El cual nos lo comunica para que tomemos medidas.

*LUCIOS DEVORABUZOS* :EEK!: 
Terribles lucios de 3 metros y 50 kilos que cuando los buzos bajan a inspeccionar las famosas grietas comentadas anteriormente, pasan a su lado, se les quedan mirando y les avisan, que a la próxima ñam ñam.
El buzo siempre sale acongojado para la superficie, se le pone el pelo blanco, se mete a un convento tibetano y ningún buzo más quiere bajar, por lo que las pertinaces grietas que los malvados ingenieros tienen ocultas, continúan sin arreglar.

*AHOGADO QUE SE APARECE* :EEK!: 
Fantasma local de todos los embalses con una vida y un final casi exacto. Suele ser un enamorado que no puede casarse con su amada y se lanza al embalse, apareciendose a los incáutos el aniversario de su ahogamiento. Se ignora su relación con los lucios gigantes.



Hay alguna más, poned las que sepais :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## santy

*Laguna sin fondo*

Por aquí se habla de una laguna, que el día que pueda subir pondré unas fotos, que dicen (aparte de lo de los lucios) que la han buceado muchas veces y que no han podido encontrar el fondo :Confused:  (pues el plomo de mi sedal si lo encontraba :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Centeno

*EL OVNI DEL PANTANO* Los embalses y pantanos y alrededores son zonas clásicas de avistamientos

----------


## Xuquer

juaaas, juaas  , que bueno Jasg555  :Big Grin:   desde luego este tema puede dar de si, cualquier dia se le achaca a algun embalse vacio el que un pescador se le enganchó el anzuelo con el tapón  :Big Grin:   vete tu a saber  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

El que debe saber mucho de esto es nuestro amigo unr.
De buen rollo :Wink:

----------


## juanlo

La grieta del Tranco es superfamosa, todo el mundo habla de ella.
Espero verla este año  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

Buen post!!! :Big Grin:  pero que muy bueno!

Yo añadiría esa leyenda sobre las compuertas de los aliviaderos, a las que la grieta ha dañado sus motores y/o transmisión, de forma que no se pueden abrir/cerrar, dejando que el agua pase por coronación en un caso o que se desperdicie toda en el otro.

Sinceramente, creo que todas estas leyendas son promovidas por los lucios (que son la avanzadilla de una próxima invasión extraterrestre), para que les dejen en paz en sus tranquilas aguas sin buzos, ni fondo.

Ah! se me olvidaba!! ellos tienen en su poder el tapón del embalse... así que tendremos que adorarles como a dioses, no sea que les dé por quitarlo  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## cuesta25

Algunas veces las leyendas son producidas por la peligrosidad que presenta un embalse o pantano. Todos podemos haber escuchado alguien que cuenta algun accidente o suceso como gente desaparecida, ahogos etc. La verdad es que hay que andar con cautela en los embalses y hacer caso de las advertencias que para algo están.
Un saludo amigos.

----------


## embalses al 100%

*EL MONSTRUO DEL JOSE TORAN* Bueno esto es una leyanda que salio hace poco pero que estoy totalmente en contra de ella por lo que dice. Bueno trata sobre un monstruo o maldicion que dice que está en el Jose Toran porque el dia 28 de junio(si no me equivoco) se ha ahogado una persona durante dos años consecutivos(2008 y 2009). Esto solo se trata de una casualidad y esperemos que no se repita este año.

----------


## Quini

Muy bueno Jass , en alguna ocasión he oído que " hay lucios tan grandes que saltan del agua para comerse a las palomas " ...  :EEK!:

----------


## jasg555

> Muy bueno Jass , en alguna ocasión he oído que " hay lucios tan grandes que saltan del agua para comerse a las palomas " ...


 Bueno Quini, eso es una leyenda, efectivamente :Smile: . Aunque de niño he sido testigo de como Marcelino, el guarda de Santillana de hace muchos años pescaba lucios gorditos muy cerca de la presa con un señuelo que simulaba un polluelo de pato. Pero eran circunstancias excepcionales, mucho más pequeño el señuelo que una paloma.

Y hablando de palomas y peces grandes. Lucios no, pero siluros...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yoRNAkZBT7U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KFBevfHJAo


Claro, que no son tontos los siluros.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AuAy...eature=related

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Hay veces que las leyendas son producto de la exageración de hechos con cierto fundamento.

----------


## santy

Hablando de siluros, no creáis que la del que sacaron en Alarcón hace unos años, !!y de más de 50 kilos!! :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Quini

Impresionante Jass , si no lo veo no lo creo , no sabía que eran tan voraces . :EEK!:

----------


## bikermora

Yo la leyenda que he escuchado montones de veces, no se si vosotros también, es la de que un embalse se ha quedado obsoleto, junto con que le ha salido la famosa grieta oculta, y que van a desmantelar la presa, y devolver a sus propietarios las tierras que en su día le fueron expropiadas.

----------


## El Tenebroso

Yo conozco una variante de "la grieta" que tiene que ver con un niño que detecta de noche en una presa un agujero por el que mana el agua. El niño mete la mano en el agujero para taponar la vía de agua y permanece así toda la noche para evitar que la grieta vaya a más, se rompa la presa, y arrase una población cercana que, siendo de noche, estaban sus habitantes dormidos. 
Bueno, el tema es que al niño lo descubren a la mañana siguiente muerto y con la mano aún metida en la fisura de la presa. Les había salvado la vida.

A lo mejor a alguno os suena, a mí me contaron esta historia hace más de 30 años, y no tengo ni idea de dónde la sacaron.

SAludos.

----------


## Elvar

Pues a mí me recuerda a una leyenda, no se si _basada en hechos reales_ (como las películas de Antena3), de un caso parecido en los diques holandeses...

----------


## REEGE

Muy buena esa historia de la grieta de EL TENEBROSO... nunca lo había oído!
Además... se corresponde un poquito con tu nombre,no?
Un toque de intriga, de la mejor Agatha Cristie en Embalses.net! :EEK!:

----------


## perdiguera

me recuerda a la chica de la curva

----------


## El Tenebroso

> Muy buena esa historia de la grieta de EL TENEBROSO... nunca lo había oído!
> Además... se corresponde un poquito con tu nombre,no?
> Un toque de intriga, de la mejor Agatha Cristie en Embalses.net!


jeje, bueno lo de "El tenebroso" viene por el nombre de una pequeña presa que hay en el río Lozoya y de la que espero poner algunas fotos pronto.

Lo del cuento del niño con la mano metida en la presa... es que me la contaron hace tanto tiempo que no tengo ni idea de dónde la sacaron. A lo mejor alguno del foro la conoce mejor.

----------


## REEGE

Ya mismo fotos de esa presa Tenebroso

----------


## jasg555

Otra leyenda, seguramente una gracieta sin gracia de algún grupo de chistosos de la zona, que les molesta que la gente navegue y pesque en el embalse.

 Hace unos años, de manera repetida, algunos lugareños afirmaban haber avistado cocodrilos en el embalse de Valmayor. Dando lugar a unas tremendas y costosas búsquedas por parte de la Guardia Civil, voluntarios y varios grupos naturalistas.
Se llegó a prohibir cualquier actividad acuática como medida de precaución.

Al final, como los expertos opinaban, no se pudo encontrar ningún rastro de cocodrilo ni casi de lagartija.

Decir que la biología del cocodrilo requiere una temperatura mayor que la que hace en Valmayor, y que para él, la temperatura de sus aguas es como si nosotros nos bañamos en el mes de Enero. 

 Eso sí, se llenaron periódicos a porrillo.
Una pequeña muestra, por cierto, el primero no sabe ni cual es el embalse más grande de la Comunidad de Madrid, buena documentación.

http://www.elecodelasierra.com/?p=20
http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2003/0...055070761.html
http://www.informativos.telecinco.es...rrollo_954.htm
http://www.elpais.com/articulo/madri...16elpmad_6/Tes

Personalmente creo que una posibilidad importante respecto a lo que vieron esos lugareños, puede ser la de uno o dos jabalíes cruzando el embalse.
Hace unos años, con mi hermano navegando por Bolarque, cuando ya volvíamos de pescar casi anochecido, en la doble curva que hay antes de la tabla recta del antiguo Tajo según se llega a a la presa, mi hermano y yo vimos algo deslizarse por el agua. Lo primero que dijimos en nuestra ignorancia fué un cocdrilo, era alargado, surcaba el embalse y tenía ojos que eran en cierto modo rojos.

Nos acercamos, la verdad que con bastante susto y cuando estábamos acercándonos vimos que eran dos jabalíes, uno macho grandecito y un escudero más pequeño. Podríamos haber hecho lo que hubiéramos querido, estaban indefensos, aunque nosotros no le íbamos a hacer nada.

 Lo tuvimos al lado, y tras titubear se dieron la vuelta y volvieron nadando a la orilla de la que salieron.

De noche o en penumbra, y sin ser un experto, cualqueir cosa puede parecer lo que tengamos en la imaginación.

----------


## Tuercas

Pues eso, que de leyendas nada, que hace algunos años tuvimos en Castellón una de "Grietas- Bujeritos"  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: .

No se si os acordaréis. El embalse de Maria Cristina. Un embalse que casi siempre está vacío porque se construyó sobre tierras permeables y resulta que para una vez que se llena por un episodio de Gota Fría amenaza con desmoronarse porque se le abre un "agujerito" en el dique.  Dos grúas de gran tonelaje cayeron al fondo intentando ponerle un "tapón"  :EEK!:  :EEK!:   Podéis verlo aquí...

http://foros.embalses.net/showthread.php?t=2138

http://hemeroteca.abc.es/nav/Navigat...10/25/041.html


A ver si lo superáis... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 


Saludos!!

Au Cacau! :Wink:

----------


## informaticaribe

> He venido leyendo en casi todos los embalses la leyenda de la famosa grieta, una leyenda como hay otras  cuantas.
> Se me ocurre que podemos enumerarlas, algunas serán comunes y otras particulares.
> 
> Por ejemplo:
> 
> *LA GRIETA*
>  Fallo en la estructura de todos los embalses, debido al cual dicho embalse no se llena por encima de una determinada cota porque la presa se vendrá abajo de una manera brutal arrasando toda la vega. A ésta leyenda se suma la maldad y el ocultismo de los malvados ingenieros y demás personal de esos embalses que no comunican la grieta excepto al afortunado vecinodelprimodelcuñaodelacriadaqueunavezseligóene  lparque. El cual nos lo comunica para que tomemos medidas.
> 
> *LUCIOS DEVORABUZOS*
> ...


juas juas esto es mejor que el jueves, como decía creo que Xuquer

Hay que dejar las drogas y el alcohol........ :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Calatravo

No os olvideis de estas otras:

Compuertas que no abren: se dice que la llave, tipo puerta antigua de castillo, la tienen dos tipos llamados Pepe Gotera y Otilio. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

La presa no está terminada: llevaban la mitad y se les acabo el presupuesto.

El pantano no se llena porque no paran de soltar agua para producir energía:en plan central nuclear vamos :Big Grin: 

Desembalsan de noche: para que no veamos los fallos que tiene.

----------


## Tornero

En Murcia he oído una leyenda, sobre un embalse y un nacimiento de agua.
El embalse es el de La Cierva y el nacimiento, Fuente Caputa.

Pues bien, dicen que el pequeño charco que tiene el nacimiento unos metros mas abajo, comunica con el pantano.
Dicen que han ido submarinistas de la guardia civil a investigar, pero no han podido seguir con el estudio por ser muy peligroso.
También llegué a oír que murió un chaval.

Esta historia la he oído en boca de varias personas y de diferentes poblaciones.

Pamplinas, vamos, como la chica de la curva.
He oído tantas historias increibles, que ya paso de lo que me digan...



El pantano se ve, la flecha indica el charco del nacimiento.

----------


## ben-amar

Iznajar al 98,81%, queda descartada la grieta que impedía llenarlo (tal y como ya recoge el forero aberroncho). :Big Grin: 

Los ciudadanos de los pueblos aguas abajo miran con temor el pantano y sus 981 hm^3 (me he acordado, Luján :Stick Out Tongue: ) pensando si será verdad que no se han abierto sus compuertas hasta ahora porque el oxido ú otra cosa impide tal maniobra; cosa que no se ha hecho nunca? :Frown:

----------


## jasg555

> Iznajar al 98,81%, queda descartada la grieta que impedía llenarlo (tal y como ya recoge el forero aberroncho).
> 
> Los ciudadanos de los pueblos aguas abajo miran con temor el pantano y sus 981 hm^3 (me he acordado, Luján) pensando si será verdad que no se han abierto sus compuertas hasta ahora porque el oxido ú otra cosa impide tal maniobra; cosa que no se ha hecho nunca?


 No te preocupes, ya verás como cuando venga otra sequía, que vendrá, sale la segunda parte:
*La grieta que se abrió cuando se llenó el embalse en el 2010, y que va a hacer que Iznajar no se llene más.*

La leyenda de la grieta es incombustible. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: : :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## ben-amar

> No te preocupes, ya verás como cuando venga otra sequía, que vendrá, sale la segunda parte:
> *La grieta que se abrió cuando se llenó el embalse en el 2010, y que va a hacer que Iznajar no se llene más.*
> 
> La leyenda de la grieta es incombustible.:


Os++s, pues esperemos que no sea cierto. 981 hm^3 es mucha agua colega, ni los superbarbos ni superlucios que dicen que habitan. :Frown:

----------


## cuesta25

Amigos mios, para nuestra tranquilidad los ingenieros y mas los que se encargan de levantar estas moles tan costosas y espectaculares saben lo que se hacen. Tampoco me cabe duda de que las construcciones antigüas son incluso de mayor fiabilidad, quitando algun fallo que la tecnología no pudo prevenir como en el caso de Montejaque.
Creo que podemos estar tranquilos, nuestros embalses llevan muchos años ahí y tras un invierno de espectaculares lluvias y desmesuradas capacidades, están a prueba de todo.
Un saludo compañeros. :Wink:

----------


## ben-amar

> Amigos mios, para nuestra tranquilidad los ingenieros y mas los que se encargan de levantar estas moles tan costosas y espectaculares saben lo que se hacen. Tampoco me cabe duda de que las construcciones antigüas son incluso de mayor fiabilidad, quitando algun fallo que la tecnología no pudo prevenir como en el caso de Montejaque.
> Creo que podemos estar tranquilos, nuestros embalses llevan muchos años ahí y tras un invierno de espectaculares lluvias y desmesuradas capacidades, están a prueba de todo.
> Un saludo compañeros.


UUUFFFFFFFFFFFF!  Acabas de quitarme un gran peso, ¿Humedo? de encima.
Gracias, compi :Wink:

----------


## badana

Muy bueno este tema,jajajaja, yo conozco varias, y todas son sobre el gabriel y galan, un pantano situado en el norte de caceres.

*Una de ellas es la de los enormes peces que hay en sus profundidades, que un niño se ahogo y los buzos salieron diciendo que si no habia jaulas que ellos no se volvian a meter en el agua, que habian visto sombras de peces mas grandes que ellos.Lo mejor de todo que eso no fue hace mucho tiempo(20 o 25 años y hay gente que estaba alli que lo cuenta*

*Otra muy buena es que hace años tambien una tanqueta del ejercito estaba de maniobras en la Pesga(poblacion que está en la cola de dicho pantano)callo al agua en una curva de una pista(se arrimaron mucho y la tierra cedio)(esta parte de la historia es cierta, puesto que hay un monumento en recerdo de esto soldados en dicha curva)pues dicen que hay noches que en esa curva se escuchan los gritos de los soldados.*

*Otra que me ha contado un amigo hara un año mas o menos es que en las aguas del gabriel y galan habia una ANACONDA, pero lo mejor de todo es que otra persona me lo conto tambien y me dijo que eso habia salio de unos pescadores que se encontraron en la orilla una piel enorme y que la mandaron a unos laboratorios en Caceres a analizar y que les dijeron que era piel de anaconda.*

Hay alguna mas como la del chupasangre,o la puerta a otra dimension de hace año y poco, que con la sequia quedo todo el fondo al descubierto,jajaja,esas para otro dia.

----------


## Spidy

Buenas.

Queria hacer referencia a unas noticias que estan saliendo por la zona y de las que ya uno podia imaginar algo.

El año pasado Entrepeñas se quedo "casi" tocando el puente de la N320. Hasta ahi bien, pero parece ser que el puente esta algo mal hecho y no aguantaria que su cimentacion fuera inundada por el embalse y el puente podria no aguantar. El tema es que si esto es cierto el pantano habria tocado techo y no lo veremos subir mas, a menos que el puente se retocara, ademas el trasvase Entrepeña-Buendia estaria muerto tambien.

No se si habeis hecho referencia ya a esta noticia, al parecer ha salido ya hasta en CM TV.

Un saludo.

----------


## faeton

> Buenas.
> 
> Queria hacer referencia a unas noticias que estan saliendo por la zona y de las que ya uno podia imaginar algo.
> 
> El año pasado Entrepeñas se quedo "casi" tocando el puente de la N320. Hasta ahi bien, pero parece ser que el puente esta algo mal hecho y no aguantaria que su cimentacion fuera inundada por el embalse y el puente podria no aguantar. El tema es que si esto es cierto el pantano habria tocado techo y no lo veremos subir mas, a menos que el puente se retocara, ademas el trasvase Entrepeña-Buendia estaria muerto tambien.
> 
> No se si habeis hecho referencia ya a esta noticia, al parecer ha salido ya hasta en CM TV.
> 
> Un saludo.


Hola Spidy, pues es lo que le faltaría a Entrepeñas. No obstante, en cuanto llegara al 80% empezaría a funcionar el canal de trasvase a Buendía por lo que creo que no sería en un principio, un tema que impidiera que quedaran recursos en estos embalses.

----------


## Spidy

> Hola Spidy, pues es lo que le faltaría a Entrepeñas. No obstante, en cuanto llegara al 80% empezaría a funcionar el canal de trasvase a Buendía por lo que creo que no sería en un principio, un tema que impidiera que quedaran recursos en estos embalses.


Para que el trasvase empiece a funcionar las aguas del embalse primero deben inundar la cimentacion del puente y despues llegar a la boca del canal, por eso digo lo de que el trasvase seria inviable.

s2

----------


## Luján

> Hola Spidy, pues es lo que le faltaría a Entrepeñas. No obstante, en cuanto llegara al 80% empezaría a funcionar el canal de trasvase a Buendía por lo que creo que no sería en un principio, un tema que impidiera que quedaran recursos en estos embalses.


La cota de inicio del canal Entrepeñas-Buendía está unos pocos metros más alta que el viaducto.


Por otro lado, no creo que sea ese el motivo de que Entrepeñas no suba. Dudo mucho que la cimentación de un puente así sobre un embalse no se haya hecho con vistas a un llenado del embalse. Sería para retirarle el título al ingeniero, la licencia a la empresa constructora y/o el cargo al político de turno.

----------


## informaticaribe

Mientras el problema no sea estructural del pantano no habrá problemas, no ocurre lo mismo con la "chapuza" de Contreras , un pantano hecho sólo para la mitad de capacidad de lo que marca. Y no lo llamo chapuza por la actualidad sino por la inversión realizada sin garantizar el éxito.

Por lo tanto NO creo que una carretera o en concreto un puente, paralicen todo un pantano, y más cuando no se tiene ninguna consideración con los pueblos y cercanias a estos embalses.

----------


## No Registrado

Eso de la cimentación es una más de radio macuto, tan habitual en las tertulias de los bares de mucho pueblos y ciudades.

Si la cimentación estuviera mal, con el tráfico pesado que pasa por allí ya se habría resentido.

Además, cuando se hizo el puente, yo ví perfectamente como se excavaron las fosas para echar las zapatas, pilones o como se llamen los cimientos que van bajo suelo. 

 Lo dicho, ni caso. Por si acaso he buscado en el google y no sale nada.

----------


## Nodoyuna

> Y la prioridad del gobierno de Barreda no es el caudal del Tajo, es otro trasvase para llevarse parte del agua del trasvase a La Mancha (cuencas del Guadiana y del Júcar) ¿qué hacemos en el Tajo?


No sé a qué te refieres...

En cuanto a lo del puente, ahora mismo no recuerdo pero ahce 10 o 12 años cuando se pasó agua por el canal, ¿estaba ya hecho el puente?
En cualquier caso estoy convencido tambien que eso es "leyenda urbana".

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Eso de la cimentación es una más de radio macuto, tan habitual en las tertulias de los bares de mucho pueblos y ciudades.
> 
> Si la cimentación estuviera mal, con el tráfico pesado que pasa por allí ya se habría resentido.
> 
> Además, cuando se hizo el puente, yo ví perfectamente como se excavaron las fosas para echar las zapatas, pilones o como se llamen los cimientos que van bajo suelo.


Lo típico... :Embarrassment: 

Uno escucha una cosa, otro la exagera, y así sucesivamente  :Big Grin: 

Porque como dice Luján, si el puente estuviera mal hecho, ya sea las zapatas, pilas, lo que sea, es para meterle un buen paquete al ingeniero, empresa constructora o responsable político de turno (aunque este siempre se evadirá)

----------


## Spidy

Soy de Buendia y es algo que se estaba hablando por alli estos dias, por lo visto la noticia podria haber salido en CMTV pero como dice el anonimo lo dejaremos en un rumor, aunque no me estrañaria nada que la chapuza del puente sea posible.

s2

----------


## Luján

Un rumor más para aquel olvidado hilo de los embalses y sus rumores que había por ahí.

Si me acuerdo al llegar a casa lo busco y lo añado, si alguno es más rápido, pues ya lo veré puesto  :Wink:

----------


## perdiguera

Dicho y hecho, Luján.

----------

